# [Risolto] Marvell yucon, winxp e gentoo

## GianX

Nel mio pc sono installati winxp, gentoo e freeBSD,

mi succede una cosa molto strana dopo aver lavorato con gentoo, se riavvio su xp la scheda di rete non viene rilevata il led della scheda rimangono spenti, devo spegnere l'alimentatore e riavviare e allora funziona, se passo da xp a gentoo non succede, lo stesso se riavvio da freeBSD. 

La MB e' una asus A8V (amd64) con scheda di rete Marvell yucon, esistono due driver nel kernel per questa scheda ho provato a scambiarli ma il problema rimane.

In piu' ho notato che nella fase di shutdown 

compare oltre alla scritta bringing down eth0, anche shuting down eth0, potrebbe essere questo o e' normale cosi' ?

Idee in proposito ?   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *GianX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Idee in proposito ?  

 

Ci sto filando. A me la scheda in windows non va per nulla.

Sto utilizzando software a 32 bit sia in linux (provvisoriamente) che in windows, ma non credo che questo abbia rilevanza.

Non ho ancora avuto il tempo di provare driver windows diversi dall'originale del cdrom. Non ho ancora verificato se ne esistano a 32 bit, più recenti.

Ieri ho notato un errore nel dmesg all'atto di caricamento del driver.

Non sono sulla macchina e quindi non posso ripeterlo.

E' un errore almeno dal '94, di cui ho trovato varie testimonianze su internet. Ma un po' complesse, e non ho capito tutto. Ci sono delle patch, ma non ho capito se siano già state applicate al kernel gentoo.

Sto osservando anche dei rallentamenti del servizio nfs, che mi piacerebbe associare a questo problema. Ma anche qui, non sono sicuro della connessione di causa effetto.

Aggiornare la bios all'ultima versione non è stato utile.

Qual è il secondo driver che hai provato? Il mio è sk98lin.

----------

## prada

Io ho la stessa scheda su una asus per p4 e va tutto bene. Ho notato che nel bios c'è una voce che piu o meno è "boot lan qualcosa" io la tengo disattivata perchè non mi serve e mi va tutto senza problemi. Forse andava anche con l'opzione attivata ma non ricordo se ho provato. Magari non è quello, ma provare non costa nulla.. Se ben ricordo da me è attivata di default

----------

## GianX

@cloc3

col bios ho provato pure io ma nn cambia nulla, confermo.

Per i driver ancora non ho provato...uno dei due e' deprecato , ma i nomi non li ricordo   :Crying or Very sad:   non sono sulla gentoo_box purtroppo

@prada

l'opzione nel bios l'ho provata la cosa che cambia e' che premendo F8 nel boot menu' compare una lista che contiene oltre ai dischi pure la lan

La cosa che mi fa pensare e' il fatto che togliendo l'alimentazione per 1 sec. la cosa si risolve...mah

ciao

----------

## cloc3

Stranissimo

Il wiki è aggiornato al 2 novembre 2005, ma l'ebuild sk98lin di cui si parla non esiste del tutto:

```

linux99 cloc3 # emerge -av sk98lin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sk98lin".

```

Dal changelog dei gentoo-sources:

```

*gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4 (16 Mar 2005)

  16 Mar 2005; Daniel Drake <dsd@gentoo.org>

  +gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4.ebuild:

  Sync to Linux 2.6.11.4. Fix silent speaker on 4.1 ALSA surround. Fix ALPS

  touchpad tapping. Deprecate sk98lin.

```

Per quanto riguarda il dmesg, invece, questo è il messaggio:

```

sk98lin: Asus mainboard with buggy VPD? Correcting data.

```

e questa è la proposta di patch.

25 Aprile 2004. Il codice inserisce volutamente il testo sopra citato, dunque non è un messaggio di errore, ma la conferma che sto usando il driver giusto, correttamente patchato.

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Stranissimo
> 
> 

 

Bè, adesso il wiki è aggiornato e non appare più strano. Devo dire, però, che è utilissimo.

Oggi ho avuto tempo di provare a creare l'ebuild per il driver nel modo descritto lì.

Così tardi perchè non ci credevo troppo. Infatti, pensavo che il modulo inserito nel kernel fosse esattamente lo stesso compilato dall'ebuild.

Invece ho scoperto che era essenziale. Si sono risolti d'incanto i problemi di prestazioni su nfs, che erano mostruosi.

Inoltre la scheda di rete si riaccende corrrettamente dopo il reboot.

In precedenza, il fenomeno di GianX si osservava non solo per Windows, ma anche per la stessa bios, che non riusciva ad avviare PXE, salvo reset manuale, e per il driver contenuto nella distribuzione vidalinux, installata su una partizione parallela.

Si è risolto magicamente anche questo  problema. Francamente, mi sembrano cose da leggenda metropolitana, perché in apparenza i due fatti non mostrano alcuna attinenza, ma così è.

Ho usato questo ebuild, rinominando la versione del file da 8.18.2.2 a 8.28.2.2 prima del comando ebuild.

Ad esso, l'unico driver ad avere ancora problemi è quell'altro  :Cool:  ...

Ma tant'è, se avete la mia stessa scheda. Utilizzate il wiki.  :Smile: 

P.S. : questo è l'lspci della mia scheda:

```

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (5750ns min, 7750ns max), cache line size 10

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at f9c00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at f9b00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: <available only to root>

```

----------

## Nuitari

ciao ragazzi anche io ho una asus a8v deluxe, e monto la vostra stessa interfaccia di rete.

Ho anche io un dual boot winxp/gentoo. Mentre in gentoo il driver sk98lin fa andare la rete da dio, a me invece quando avvio winxp mi dice "cavo sconnesso" (nonostante tutto sia collegato e funzionante). questo dopo aver messo i driver della skeda del cd della asus, prima invece usava quelli suoi.

cmq apparte postare x informare della mia situazione simile (quando ho voglia proverò a reinstallre per la 3 volta quel dannato win), mi piacerebbe che altri che han la mia stessa scheda madre magari mi contattassero via pm o msn per fare alcune prove di velocità su gentoo. Siccome non sono molto esperto di linux probabilmente potete aiutarmi a velocizzare l'intero sistema con una configurazione simile, visto che lo trovo un po lentino.

il mio msn è Nuit4ri83@hotmail.com

grazie e ciao!

----------

## GianX

sulla mia macchina con la MB in oggetto condivido Windows xp, gentoo e freebsd.

Mi succede una cosa stranissima, alla fine di una sessione di lavoro con gentoo riavvio sotto windows xp

ma non mi riconosce la scheda di rete (Marvell Yucon)

la cosa che mi insospettisce e' che nella fase si shutting down leggo la sequenza che riporto:

```
bringing down eth0

  powerdown eth0

     shutting down eth0 
```

non appena compare shutting down si spegne il led del router relativo al pc, riavviando sotto windows il led non si riaccende piu' perche' la scheda non viene riconosciuta, sono costretto a togliere l'alimentazione al pc per qualche secondo e riaccendere per farlo andare. Ho notato inoltre che quando riavvio da windows per gentoo, oppure semplicemente spengo il pc, il led rimane acceso.

Ciao

----------

## X-Act!

Non mi sembra carino riaprire un nuovo post per un problema di cui avevi già parlato qui.

Se non hai risolto il problema cerca di fare un up su quel post magari aggiungendo altre informazioni...

----------

## GianX

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra carino riaprire un nuovo post per un problema di cui avevi già parlato qui.
> 
> Se non hai risolto il problema cerca di fare un up su quel post magari aggiungendo altre informazioni...

 

Non e' carino lo avevo seplicemente dimenticato...cosi' suona piu' *carino* ?

----------

## emix

Posta il file di configurazione /etc/conf.d/net. Che modulo del kernel usa la tua scheda di rete?

P.S. - Magari un mod può fare il merge dei due topic  :Wink: 

----------

## BikE

 *emix wrote:*   

> Che modulo del kernel usa la tua scheda di rete?

 

Dovrebbe essere sk98lin.

----------

## GianX

[quote="emix"]Posta il file di configurazione /etc/conf.d/net. Che modulo del kernel usa la tua scheda di rete?

questi i dati :

```

gianx@gandalf ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

```

il modulo usato e' sk98lin 

in piu' dando:

```
root@gandalf /home/gianx # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop && /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

ottengo: 

```

* Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ] * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.1.100                                                      [ ok ] *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.1.1 ...                                         [ ok ]

```

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## light108

anche io ho lo stesso problema, dopo aver lavorato in gentoo passo in windows e la scheda di rete marvell Yucon non va, mentre la scheda di rete nvidia funziona perfettamente .

IO ho l'asus a8n-sli deluxe con il chipset NVIDIA Nforce 4 sli

----------

## GianX

 *emix wrote:*   

> Posta il file di configurazione /etc/conf.d/net. Che modulo del kernel usa la tua scheda di rete?

 

questi i dati :

```

gianx@gandalf ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

```

il modulo usato e' sk98lin 

in piu' dando:

```
root@gandalf /home/gianx # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop && /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

ottengo: 

```

* Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ] * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.1.100                                                      [ ok ] *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.1.1 ...                                         [ ok ]

```

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Avete provato il nuovo driver per le syskonnect?

----------

## GianX

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Avete provato il nuovo driver per le syskonnect?

 

Si e purtroppo non cambia nulla   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Nuitari

stesso problema, passando da gentoo a winxp la scheda di rete non funziona correttamente. nella fattispecie mi da' cavo disconnesso anche se e' perfettamente funzionante con la conseguenza che internet non va.

Sinceramente mi sembra piu un problema di windows che di gentoo in se perche' riavviando con gentoo la scheda funziona perfettamente. Se pero' a qualcuno capita la soluzione sotto mano mi fa un favore perche' e' una cosa fastidiosa, sopratutto ora che mi pare di aver capito che anche se reinstallo windows la cosa non si sistemera'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

mergiato i topic.... non dico la ricerca... a volte basta anche solo la memoria di aver aperto un topic identico...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> mergiato i topic.... non dico la ricerca... a volte basta anche solo la memoria di aver aperto un topic identico...  

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Probabilmente GianX intendeva solo riaprire una discussione su un problema che gli stava a cuore.

In effetti, il modo migliore sarebbe stato effettuare un semplice up  :Cool:  .

In ogni caso, temo che il problema, a questo punto, non sia risolubile sul forum.

A quanto pare, infatti, il difetto va diviso a metà tra il driver linux, dispettoso,  perché spegne la scheda al download (probabilmente non dovrebbe) e il driver windows, ciompo, perché non la sa riaccendere se non interviene la bios. Guggoleggiando su internet avevo letto di lamentele degli svilupatori del driver linux che non avrebbero trovato collaborazione con quelli della casa madre.

Secondo non è una questione di gentoo, ma un difetto del driver da segnalare agli sviluppatori.

Se vuoi rimanere su gentoo, potresti scrivere su bugzilla, raccontando la storia e citando i driver provati (anche quelli sperimentali) e lì ti daranno  eventuali indicazioni su dove rivolgerti.

----------

## GianX

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> mergiato i topic.... non dico la ricerca... a volte basta anche solo la memoria di aver aperto un topic identico...  

 

e' vero non ho cercato...ma a volte basta anche leggere sopra dove ho detto di averlo dimenticato il topic...   :Smile: 

comunque alla fine...la crocifissione e' fatta e il problema rimane   :Wink: 

@cloc3

Grazie per l' attenzione, seguiro' le tue indicazioni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GianX

Per la cronaca due minuti fa' ho provato Ubuntu live, nessun tipo di problema tutto funziona alla perfezione !

quindi direi che il problema non e' ne linux ne windows, ma gentoo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GianX wrote:*   

> quindi direi che il problema non e' ne linux ne windows, ma gentoo.

 

Potrebbe essere la versione dei driver usata... confronta le diverse versioni tra ubuntu e gentoo...

----------

## cloc3

 *GianX wrote:*   

> Per la cronaca due minuti fa' ho provato Ubuntu live, nessun tipo di problema tutto funziona alla perfezione !
> 
> quindi direi che il problema non e' ne linux ne windows, ma gentoo.

 

Effettivamente, questo cambia le cose.

Anche io avevo osservato qualcosa di simile con vidalinux, che usava un kernel più vecchio.

Ma quel driver si comportava come quello di windows, cioè non sapeva riaccendere la scheda.

Quello di ubuntu fa così?

Assicurati soprattutto che ubuntu utilizzi l'ultimo driver pacciato, cioè quello di cui si parla in questo wiki, perché il driver incluso nel kernel ha dei guai di prestazione molto peggiori, di cui ti puoi accorgere solo con un uso intenso della rete.

A questo punto, lo segnali tu il baco? Eventualmente, potrei fare io, ma non ho sottomano quella macchina e non ce la avrò per altri venti giorni, quindi potrei essere impreciso nella mia relazione.

----------

## lavish

Visto questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-370968-start-0.html ?

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Visto questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-370968-start-0.html ?

 

No. Grazie. Tra l'altro, quel post è oramai datato. E sembra lunghissimo da leggere ) .

Dicono qui, invece, che il nuovo kernel 2.6.15 dovrebbe includere una versione del driver finalmente pulita per la nostra scheda. anzi, per tutte le versioni della nostra scheda, in quanto esisterebbero cloni diverso che complicano maledettamente le cose.

Forse, la scelta migliore sarebbe provare una versione di sviluppo del kernel.

Io non posso, per quello che ho detto sopra.

----------

## lavish

Ho letto che avete provato con entrambi i drivers.. ma quindi nemmeno con l'skge funziona?

La mia va divinamente, ma sarà un'altra rev probabilmente...

----------

## Nuitari

ma nei kernel nuovi presenta lo stesso problema? io ho montato il 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 eil problema che mi da' e' simile al vostro.

Se mi dite che nel 2.6.15 e' stato corretto upgrado subito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> Se mi dite che nel 2.6.15 e' stato corretto upgrado subito 

 

Ti toccherà aspettare visto che il 2.6.15 non è ancora uscito  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ho letto che avete provato con entrambi i drivers.. ma quindi nemmeno con l'skge funziona?
> 
> La mia va divinamente, ma sarà un'altra rev probabilmente...

 

Ecco. anche questo è un po' un mistero.

La mia scheda funziona con il driver pacciato con l'ebuild di  Stefan Schweizer.

A parte il difettuccio di GianX, che non disturba più di tanto.

La cosa non è tanto normale, perché la patch è scritta espressamente per la scheda 88E8053, mentre la mia sarebbe una 88E8001 .

Il driver skge, tuttavia, fa cilecca non solo con gentoo, ma con qualunque cdrom che, in automatico, cerchi di installare quel driver.

Mi è stato consigliato anche di aprire un baco verso i gentoo-sources, anzichè verso la scheda PCIe Marvell, ma francamente ho le idee poco chiare, non ho attualmente la macchina sotto mano e comunque ho trovato una situazione di equilibrio ottimale da cui ho un certo timore a staccarmi. Sto usando il computer come server ltsp, dove i problemi di rete non sono esattamente cosa gradita...

@Nuitari: sembra che adesso i driver siano stati collocati sugli mm-sources. Prova quelli e sappi dire.

----------

## GianX

 *Quote:*   

> La mia scheda funziona con il driver pacciato con l'ebuild di  Stefan Schweizer.
> 
> A parte il difettuccio di GianX, che non disturba più di tanto.

 

infatti non e' un grosso problema...almeno abbiamo la speranza che col 2.6.15 la cosa si risolva   :Smile: 

----------

## nightshadow

Sto cominciando seriamente a odiare questa NIC... dunque:

ho un nuovo notebbok equipaggiato di una NIC PCI-express marvell / yukon 

```

#lspci

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

```

Essendo una PCI-e ne il modulo skge ne il modulo sk98lin inclusi nel kernel ufficiale la riconoscono.

cosicche' ho scaricato la patch dal sito marvell installato compilato e.. succede una cosa stranissima!

Accendendo la macchin per un avvio a freddo, la scheda non funziona:

il modulo sk98lin viene caricato, riconosce la scheda ma non pinga nulla di nulla.

a questo punto se faccio un reboot la scheda funziona correttamente.

faccendo uno skutdown e una nuova  accensione invece continua a non funzionare.

sembrerebbe qualsi una errata inizializzazione dell'hardware, ma a questo punto non so piu che pesci pigliare...

----------

## cloc3

All'incirca, è l'argomento di questo topic.

Qui c'è un documento apposito. Lo avevi già letto?

Dovrebbe bastare, anche se vedo che la tua è una scheda leggemente diversa da quella indicata.

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da nightshadow con quello segnalato da cloc3. Per favore, cerchiamo prima di postare

[/MOD]

----------

## nightshadow

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> All'incirca, è l'argomento di questo topic.
> 
> Qui c'è un documento apposito. Lo avevi già letto?
> 
> Dovrebbe bastare, anche se vedo che la tua è una scheda leggemente diversa da quella indicata.

 

Si ho gia letto e tentato tutto..

----------

## nightshadow

Ok.. aggiorno un pochino la situazione io...

uscito il kernel 2.6.15 e cosi ho emerso i gentoo-sources-2.6.15.

compilo e installo.

nei network device drivers appare ora un nuovo driver 

"SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL) "

o come modulo "sky2". questo driver riconosce perfettamente la mia scheda pci-e e quindi suppongo funzioni anche con le vostre.

inoltre ho notato che a differenza della patch  syskonnect per il modulo "sk98lin" non ho piu il bug che avevo riportato qualche topic piu sopra.Last edited by nightshadow on Tue Jan 10, 2006 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## z3n0

anche io ho una a8v-deluxe...stesso problema..

in piu ieri ho aggiornato il sistema, mi è saltato gcc e quindi non riesco piu a loggare in x che si pianta e non va avanti...

grrrrrrrrrr

cmq se il 2.6.15 va, lo metto subito..

----------

## Nuitari

ok ho installato stamattina il kernel 2.6.15

ho una asus a8v-deluxe e ora funziona tutto perfettamente, col dual boot la rete funziona sia in win che in linux

a quanto detto aggiungo solo che nella sezione device drivers - network device support - ethernet 1000 mbit trovate tre driver che riguardano il chipset della mia scheda:

1) new syskonnect gigaethernet support

2) syskonnect yukon2 support

3) marvell yukon chipset / syskonnect sk-98xx support

ho fatto alcune prove e non volendo rimettere il driver 3 (che dava appunto problemi di rete col dual boot con windows), alla fine per ottenere una configurazione funzionante ho installato nel kernel il driver 1 non compilando gli altri due. Ho provato anche il driver 2 da solo e accoppiato all'1 ma non mi partiva eth0.

questo e' come ho risolto io spero vi sia d'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## GianX

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) new syskonnect gigaethernet support
> 
> 2) syskonnect yukon2 support
> ...

 

Confermo utilizzando il primo driver si risolve il problema del dual boot   :Smile: 

per esattezza pero' c'e' da specificare che il kernel in questione al momento è ancora masked

----------

## nightshadow

scusate ma.. l'1 e il 3 da che ne so io non supportano le schede PCI-express.... o mi sbaglio?

----------

## cloc3

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> scusate ma.. l'1 e il 3 da che ne so io non supportano le schede PCI-express.... o mi sbaglio?

 

Vero. Ma questo era un'aspetto del problema. Si era scoperto che il driver ufficialmente indicato per la scheda funzionava peggio di quelli dedicati a modelli diversi.

Io non ho ancora provato l'ultimo kernel, ma si spera, da ora, che ogni scheda si prenda il suo modulo, come manuale vorrebbe.

----------

## cloc3

uffa.

Oggi ho messo il 2.6.15-r1 e non è cambiato nulla.

I tre driver di gentoo non vanno, o comunque non mi permettono di reggere i carichi di ltsp.

Se voglio la rete come si deve, devo usare il vecchio ebuild di sk98lin.

a questo punto, non mi resta che pubblicare un baco e vedere cosa mi dicono.

Solo che non ho tempo per farlo bene.

----------

## Nuitari

scusa cosa sono i carichi di Itsp?

----------

## cloc3

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> scusa cosa sono i carichi di Itsp?

 

http://www.ltsp.org/

È un progetto che permette di reggere una buona ventina di terminali stupidi con l'uso esclusivo della cpu del server (e di una buona riserva di ram).

Quando accendi i client contemporaneamente, ti accorgi subito se la scheda di rete sta funzionando bene.

----------

## Nuitari

capito grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

ecco il baco.

speriamo che ci capiscano qualcosa.

----------

